# Placa simple de Inducción, marca Ambiano IK-4017 2000W



## GSXRK6 (Feb 15, 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes, me regalaron esta placa de inducción que no funcionaba, la he enchufado y efectivamente no encendía. Busqué información al respecto, puse un cazo ferromagnético encima, por si acaso solo funcionaba al efecto imán, pero tampoco ha funcionado.



Para empezar a descartar, he comprobado la continuidad de los dos cables de alimentación, "línea y neutro, no lleva toma de tierra". El cable de alimentación esta Ok.
La he desmontado, en la parte inferior que toca el cristal y en el centro de la bobina principal, en una pieza de goma, empapada de pasta térmica, se encuentran ubicados un Termostato-fusible, que midiéndolo en posición de Diodos, tenia continuidad y un Termistor, que midiéndolo en Ohms daba una lectura de 107K.



He comprobado la bobina y tiene continuidad. También he comprobado el fusible de entrada y esta Ok.
He comprobado el puente de diodos. Poniendo el Tester en medición de Diodos. He puesto el polo - del Tester, en el símbolo + del puente y el polo + del Tester en el primer símbolo de alterna del puente. Me ha dado una lectura de 491 Ohms.
He cambiado el polo + al segundo símbolo de alterna y me ha dado una lectura de 487 Ohms. He cambiado el polo + del Tester al símbolo - del puente y me ha dado una lectura de 1108 Ohms. Después he puesto el polo + del Tester sobre el símbolo + del puente y tocando primero el símbolo de alterna, después el segundo símbolo de alterna y por ultimo el - en el símbolo negativo y en ninguno de ellos he obtenido ninguna lectura. Ninguno de ellos tiene continuidad con los demás. Por lo que considero que está bien.

  

Después he pensado que era culpa del Transistor, así que me he puesto a comprobarlo, H20MR5 teóricamente un IGBT, no he encontrado el Datasheet. Poniendo el Tester en medida de diodos, entre Colector y Emisor da una lectura de 439 Ohms, he intentado activar la Puerta "Gate" con una fuente de alimentación de 5V, puesto en la placa no se activa, cuando lo toco me da continuidad. Ya se me ha hecho tarde, mañana lo desmontare y lo mediré fuera de la placa.




He desoldado el transistor, Poniendo el Tester en escala de diodos, y colocando el polo - del Tester, al Colector "Pata central" y el polo + en el Emisor "Pata lateral derecha, visto de frente", da una lectura de 439 Ohms. Para activar la puerta "Gate" he utilizado una fuente de alimentación de 5V. He colocado el polo +  del Tester con unos caimanes en el Colector, "Pata central". El polo - en el Emisor, "Pata lateral derecha". El negativo de la fuente de alimentación lo he colocado en la pata central y con el polo positivo de la fuente he tocado levemente la Puerta "Gate", al momento ha aparecido una lectura en el Tester, 1130 Ohms, que muy lentamente ha ido subiendo de valor, en un par de minutos ya estaba 1170 Ohms, donde parece que ya se ha quedado fijo. He estado mirando por internet y me da la impresión de que debería ser una lectura de 400 a 600 Ohms. Pregunto, ¿Puede ser que el transistor esté mal y por eso no enciende?


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 17, 2022)

Pensando en ello he llegado a la conclusión, de que si conecta la Puerta con el Emisor, debería encender.
He enchufado la placa a la corriente para comprobar voltajes, solo llega corriente a una de las patas del puente de diodos, la que pasa a través del fusible de entrada, "Fase", la otra pata, "Neutro", debería pasar a través de la conmutación del Relé hacia el Puente de Diodos. He comprobado el Relé y funciona perfectamente, sin embargo al enchufar la corriente el Relé no se activa.

He estado revisando los diferentes componentes, Transistores SS8050, Resistencias, Diodos Zener y normales, Condensadores MKP y Electrolíticos.
Hay dos resistencias de 2 W Gris, Rojo, Negro, Naranja, Rojo= 820 K. Tiene una tolerancia del 2%. Una entrega una lectura de 796 K y la otra 799 K. Tendrían que dar mínimo 803 K, están al limite, pero no se si eso es suficiente para que la placa no funcione.
¿Vosotros que pensáis, este podría ser el motivo?. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hay dos resistencias de 2 W Gris, Rojo, Negro, Naranja, Rojo= 820 K. Tiene una tolerancia del 2%. Una entrega una lectura de 796 K y la otra 799 K. Tendrían que dar mínimo 803 K,



 Y cual es la tolerancia del tester ?


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 18, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y cual es la tolerancia del tester ?


Hola DOSMETROS, pues en mi humilde opinión, creo que es lo suficientemente buena, si mide las resistencias de precisión de 1% y me dice que están dentro de su tolerancia.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 18, 2022)

El Tester es un Pro´skit MT-1250. Pero eso ya lo sabías, se ve la marca y el modelo del aparato en una de las fotos. Sin ninguna duda, los hay mejores, pero a mi me sirve para lo que lo necesito. Cuando tenga dinero, "si es que lo tengo alguna vez" me comprare un Fulke, pero de momento tengo que apañarme con lo que tengo. Es lo que hay.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 18, 2022)

Las resistencias que te generan dudas sobre su valor, las mediste fuera de la placa o conectadas a la placa?


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 18, 2022)

No se si alcanza a ver el modelo de, ¿IC, Chip, Microcontrolador Pic?, pone en la parte de arriba GH45F35S20 y debajo B749U001YG1, he buscado pero solo encuentro información de la empresa.
GH45F35S20, fabricado por Cooper Crouse-Hinds y distribuido por Worldway Electronics. Su categoría pertenece a los circuitos integrados de componentes electrónicos .




sergiot dijo:


> Las resistencias que te generan dudas sobre su valor, las mediste fuera de la placa o conectadas a la placa?


Hola, Compañero sergiot: una dentro, la que esta cerca del puente de diodos, pues la medida era estable y la otra fuera puesto que oscilaba mucho y no podía fiarme. Pero vamos, si tan importante es esa información, ahora mismo laS saco y te cuento, 796ohms y 798ohms las dos medidas fuera.


----------



## Kawacuba (Feb 19, 2022)

Hola. Que es U2, el ic que se ve en la foto de la parte superior?
Parece que tienes una falla en la fuente que alimenta al resto de la circuitería de control.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 19, 2022)

Hola, compañero Kawacuba, gracias por participar


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 21, 2022)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Parece que tienes una falla en la fuente que alimenta al resto de la circuitería de control.


Disculpar la tardanza en contestar compañero Kawacuba. Si. eso parece.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 22, 2022)

Para el primero, no se si es tarde, pero comparto el datasheet, el codigo que figura es la "marcacion" como los SMD, NO es la matricula en si (ver datasheet).


----------



## Kawacuba (Feb 22, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hola, compañero Kawacuba, gracias por participar


Hola, ya le eché un ojo a esa parte, no es complicada. Subo foto para que compruebes algunas cosas. 
*Todos los componentes que están señalizados compruébalos. Y también la ferrita debajo del diodo 10.*
¿Qué va conectado en el *conector rojo*? ¿Algún switch? 
*El diodo marcado **número 13 es el diodo solidario con la bobina del relé, parece quemado.* 

Una breve descripción: diodo 1 y 2 rectifican, diodo 3 está en serie, de ahí al conector rojo (que se supone que algo cierra esa parte) luego pasa a resistencia 5 y llega al condensador 6 a través de la ferrita pequeña que tiene al lado. 

A partir de ahí, el ic y sus componentes asociados hacen su magia, dígase diodo 7, diodo 8, condensador 9(es el que alimenta al ic), diodo 10, condensadores 11 y 12 (salida) y me faltó señalizar la ferrita debajo del diodo 10. 

La salida debe ser de 18VDC de acuerdo a lo que leí en una página web.  
La salida desde condensador 12 baja hasta R15 que está en serie con la bobina del relé, (algo lógico si la salida es mayor de 12VDC) y quien controla al relé es Q2(creo) 



Espero que te sirva al menos para encontrar al culpable del fallo. Saludos y a la espera de nuevas noticias.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 23, 2022)

Ver el archivo adjunto 278442
Lo he desmontado y las tres patas de la derecha marcadas como SW, tienen continuidad entre ellas, pero no con ninguna de las demás. Las dos patas de la izquierda marcadas como GND tienen continuidad entre ellas pero no con ninguna de las demás. Las patas marcadas como NC no tienen continuidad entre ellas, ni con ninguna de las demás. La pata VDD tampoco tiene continuidad con ninguna de las demás.
Si alguien sabe de alguna otra prueba que se le pueda hacer con el Tester, para descartar la falla en este componente y me lo quisiera comentar, estaría agradecido. Gracias.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Para el primero, no se si es tarde, pero comparto el datasheet, el codigo que figura es la "marcacion" como los SMD, NO es la matricula en si (ver datasheet).


Hola,compañeroDJT3: muchas gracias por compartir tu tiempo, si, parece que es ese. Gracias.


Kawacuba dijo:


> Hola, ya le eché un ojo a esa parte, no es complicada. Subo foto para que compruebes algunas cosas.
> *Todos los componentes que están señalizados compruébalos. Y también la ferrita debajo del diodo 10.*
> ¿Qué va conectado en el *conector rojo*? ¿Algún switch?
> *El diodo marcado **número 13 es el diodo solidario con la bobina del relé, parece quemado.*
> ...


Hola Compañero Kawacuba, buenos días, gracias por participar.
A la pregunta del conector rojo.
¿Qué va conectado en el *conector rojo*? ¿Algún switch? Ahí va enchufado el Termo-Fusible o Termostato-Fusible, de la bobina de Inducción, que al tener continuidad, cierra el circuito.
El Diodo que marcas como numero 13 efectivamente estaba quemado, He montado todo superficialmente para hacer otra prueba, ya que había desmontado, "soldado y resoldado" bastantes componentes.....  y no ha funcionado.
Pero al decirme lo del Switch, "no había caído en que el Switch cerraba el circuito" me has dado una idea, así que he quitado la bobina con su correspondiente termofusible y su termistor he puenteado las dos puntas del Switch, y ......ohhhhhh magia ha encendido como un Árbol de Navidad. Así que pienso que el problema esta probablemente en el Termofusible, El termistor o la Bobina de Inducción.
El termo-lo que sea, tiene continuidad, y tiene que tenerla par cerrar el circuito, lo he medido en escala de Ohms y mide por encima de 5Mohms y subiendo.
Para ir descartando, he dejado puenteado el Switch, he enchufado la Bobina de Inducción y también ha encendido, he enchufado el Termistor y también ha encendido, así que esta claro que el culpable es el Termo-Fusible o Termostato-Fusible.
Lo que no tengo tan claro, es cual es su verdadera la falla. No puede estar abierto porque si lo estuviera no tendría continuidad y sin continuidad no cerraría el circuito.
¿O acaso no enciende con ese "termo-fusible" porque se protege de otra falla? que opináis vosotros al respecto, compañeros. ¿O tiene una explicación mas sencilla. Gracias.


----------



## Kawacuba (Feb 23, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Lo que no tengo tan claro, es cual es su verdadera la falla. No puede estar abierto porque si lo estuviera no tendría continuidad y sin continuidad no cerraría el circuito.
> ¿O acaso no enciende con ese "termo-fusible" porque se protege de otra falla? que opináis vosotros al respecto, compañeros. ¿O tiene una explicación mas sencilla. Gracias.


Hola, que bueno, ya al menos encendió.
Sube foto a ver el "termofusible" y el "termistor".
Quizá es solo una protección que se rompió (sabrá dios porque paso) y con reemplazar ya tiene.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 23, 2022)

Bueno en las fotos no aparece toda lo que esta escrito en el.
SHENG PING,
- SPF214.
- TF216ºC.
-10A, 250V.
- 15A 125V. 184


----------



## Kawacuba (Feb 23, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> TF216ºC.


San google dice que es un termal fuse(fusible térmico) un elemento de seguridad, así que algo pasó (calentamiento extremo supongo) para que no volviera a dar continuidad.

*¿El fan funciona? ¿Lo conectaste a la placa? *
¿Visualmente cómo se ve la bobina de inducción?

El termistor seguramente sensa la temperatura y eso arranca o no al fan, supongo.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 23, 2022)

Kawacuba dijo:


> San google dice que es un termal fuse(fusible térmico) un elemento de seguridad, así que algo pasó (calentamiento extremo supongo) para que no volviera a dar continuidad.
> 
> *¿El fan funciona? ¿Lo conectaste a la placa? *
> ¿Visualmente cómo se ve la bobina de inducción?
> ...


Hola Kawacuba, buenas tardes. El termofusible sigue teniendo continuidad.
Todavía no he probado el Fan. Solo encendi el aparato para ver si encendia y lo apague rápidamente, antes quiero repasar soldaduras en el Micro y el IC que había desmontado previamente.
La Bobina de Inducción se ve como nueva, como el resto del aparato, parece que haya sido utilizado muy poco. Mañana te digo mas. A ver si puedo conseguir el termofusible y repasar las soldaduras. Gracias.


----------



## Kawacuba (Feb 23, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> El termofusible sigue teniendo continuidad.


Pero si lo mediste y da 5M de resistencia, ¿o no?


GSXRK6 dijo:


> El termo-lo que sea, tiene continuidad, y tiene que tenerla par cerrar el circuito, lo he medido en escala de Ohms y mide por encima de 5Mohms y subiendo.


Aquí 👆


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 23, 2022)

Por las dudas, no confundir terminologia;
*"M"* (eme mayúscula) = Mega
*"m"* (eme minúscula) = mili


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 24, 2022)

Hola compañero Kawacuba, buenos días. Una vez fuera el Termofusible y solo por curiosidad lo he medido otra vez, ya no tiene continuidad y ya no marca ninguna resistencia. Si que es verdad que fue de las primeras cosas que comprobé, en algún momento de las pruebas, pero no se en cual, el termofusible se ha fundido, "abierto", esta claro que solo no se abre.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Por las dudas, no confundir terminologia;
> *"M"* (eme mayúscula) = Mega
> *"m"* (eme minúscula) = mili


Hola compañero DJ T3: No había confusión, de todas maneras gracias por la aclaración.


Es de diferente marca, pero de los mismos grados y de la misma potencia. Espero que funcione.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 24, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Es de diferente marca, pero de los mismos grados y de la misma potencia. Espero que funcione.



Sugiero pruebes poniendo un puente en el lugar  de fusible térmico y compruebes corriente, antes de dejarlo en funciones. Quizás te convendría colocar un fusible de mayor temperatura, algo cercano a los 300 ºC.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 24, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Sugiero pruebes poniendo un puente en el lugar  de fusible térmico y compruebes corriente, antes de dejarlo en funciones. Quizás te convendría colocar un fusible de mayor temperatura, algo cercano a los 300 ºC.


Hola compañero mcrven: gracias por la sugerencia, pero cuando he leído el mensaje ya había comprado el termofusible. Lo había pensado, pero no tenia nada claro cual podían ser las consecuencias de ese cambio, así que al final, opte por el original.
En cuanto a hacer el puente y probarlo, es bastante complicado, "al menos a mi me lo parece", me parece que el aparato no funciona si no tiene algo en lo alto, léase, Sartén, Cazuela, Cazo y encima por  lo visto no puede estar vacío. Tela. Si no lo puedo engañar montado, como lo voy a engañar desmontado. Jajajajajaajajajajaja es broma. Gracias por colaborar.
Hola, buenas noches compañeros, una vez cambiado el Termofusible y repasadas las soldaduras, he vuelto a montar el aparato.
Bueno pues, encender ya enciende, según lo he enchufado a la corriente a sonado un vip se han encendido todos los leds 3 o 4 segundos y luego se han apagado. Si se aprieta el botón de Power, aparece la palabra ON en el Display y el ventilador empieza a funcionar, a los 8 o 10 segundos se apaga, pero no lo puedo probar, porque no tengo a mano ningún cacharro adecuado. Hoy ya se me ha hecho tarde. Mañana lo probare con un cazo con agua y alguna cosa mas. Buenas noches a todos y gracias por echarme una mano.


----------



## Kawacuba (Feb 24, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Bueno pues, encender ya enciende, según lo he enchufado a la corriente a sonado un vip se han encendido todos los leds 3 o 4 segundos y luego se han apagado. Si se aprieta el botón de Power, aparece la palabra ON en el Display y el ventilador empieza a funcionar, a los 8 o 10 segundos se apaga, pero no lo puedo probar, porque no tengo a mano ningún cacharro adecuado.


Hola, es normal. No funciona sin el cacharro adecuado. También se apagan si no tienen cacharro encima, y además avisan si el cacharro está mal colocado, ejemplo una cafetera que no haya sido colocada en el centro.
Saludos


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 25, 2022)

Hola compañeros, buenas tardes, como podéis ver, esto no ha terminado, de echo, esperaba algo así, porque las resistencias de las que hablamos anteriormente estaban desvalorizadas y si no era ahora, no tardarían mucho en dar problemas.
Bueno, buscando información en el foro y en internet referente al error E4. Parece ser, que en un Horno de Inducción Cubano, de la marca Gelect/Atec IH-H 213T, "la información de este error la he encontrado dentro de este Chat, Gelect/Atec IH-H 213T, incluso, interiormente, la distribución es igual, parecen basadas o inspiradas en un mismo modelo, eso si, las placas electrónicas son diferentes", ese problema E4, por lo visto, lo producía una resistencia que estaba desvalorizada, de 750K. En esta placa, en la que estamos metidos, la resistencia esta marcada como R32, de 820K de 2W, (esta pegada al transistor IGBT), sus colores son, Gris, Rojo, Negro, Naranja, Rojo = 820K. La 5ª franja, el Rojo, nos dice que tiene una tolerancia del 2%. Entrega una lectura de 796K. Tendría que dar mínimo 803K, está al limite y es muy probable que esta sea la causante de esta falla. Ahora lo difícil, creo, va a ser conseguir esa resistencia a corto plazo.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 25, 2022)

Es un valor comercial que se vende en cualquier lado.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 25, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> Es un valor comercial que se vende en cualquier lado.


Hola compañero sergiot: Quizás para los que vivan en ciudades grandes o núcleos urbanos importantes sea así. La tienda mas cercana me queda a 100 km y no creo que la encuentre, de todas maneras solo es lo que pienso, porque todavía no he llamado. Ya os comentaré.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 25, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> Es un valor comercial que se vende en cualquier lado.



... Y de paso, te comento que eso no es lo que está causando el error. Esos valores no son críticos y, el solo tocar los terminales del componente con las manos, te alteraría la medida. El cuerpo, entre una mano y otra, puede tener una resistencia de, entre 5 kΩ y 26 kΩ. quedando en paralelo con 820 KΩ alteraría la lectura. Y, si tomaste la medida con el componente instalado también daría diferente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 25, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> . Y de paso, te comento que eso no es lo que está causando el error. E





GSXRK6 dijo:


> la resistencia esta marcada como R32, de 820K de 2W, (esta pegada al transistor IGBT), sus colores son, Gris, Rojo, Negro, Naranja, Rojo = 820K. La 5ª franja, el Rojo, nos dice que tiene una tolerancia del 2%. Entrega una lectura de 796K. Tendría que dar mínimo 803K


Sería la primera vez que veo que una resistencia, por vejez o sobrecalentamiento, variará su valor "a la baja", siempre que varían es "a la alza", es decir, su valor en Ohmios siempre se incrementa.

Corríjanme si me equivoco, el tanto por ciento de tolerancia en las resistencias sería en cuanto al valor final obtenido en fábrica.
Si la resistencia ya salió de fábrica con un valor diferente y hasta ahora funcionaba, querría decir que por ahí no van los tiros.

Por otro lado, en los pueblos es más fácil que los aparatos se arrinconen o se los entreguen a algún manitas o "aprovechador" y al ser un valor muy utilizado puede que por ahí lo encuentres.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 25, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> ... Y de paso, te comento que eso no es lo que está causando el error. Esos valores no son críticos y, el solo tocar los terminales del componente con las manos, te alteraría la medida. El cuerpo, entre una mano y otra, puede tener una resistencia de, entre 5kΩ y 26kΩ. quedando en paralelo con 820KΩ alteraría la lectura. Y, si tomaste la medida con el componente instalado también daría diferente.


Hola compañero, mcrven: lo único que puedo decir al respecto, es que las medidas no se han tomado en las manos, se han tomado encima de un cartón y con las puntas del tester. Por otro lado se supone que si las marcan para un 2% de tolerancia sera porque así se requieren. Es que si no, pienso que no tendría sentido. Pero vamos, solo es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 25, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Corríjanme si me equivoco, el tanto por ciento de tolerancia en las resistencias sería en cuanto al valor final obtenido en fábrica.


No te creas, he visto varias que se han corrido de valor hacia abajo.
Lo que nunca vamos a poder saber es si con ese valor salieron de fabrica, o si el tiempo y le uso provocaron que se modifique ese valor, y lo otro es que tampoco sabemos si es realmente la causa del problema, hasta no cambiarlas por unas que tengan el valor correcto.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 25, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sería la primera vez que veo que una resistencia, por vejez o sobrecalentamiento, variará su valor "a la baja", siempre que varían es "a la alza", es decir, su valor en Oh siempre se incrementa.
> 
> Corríjanme si me equivoco, el tanto por ciento de tolerancia en las resistencias sería en cuanto al valor final obtenido en fábrica.
> Si la resistencia ya salió de fábrica con un valor diferente y hasta ahora funcionaba, querría decir que por ahí no van los tiros.
> ...


Hola, compañero pinchavalvulas, ya he estado mirando en mis reciclados pero no tengo ninguna. He llamado a la tienda, y si que las tienen, pero siguen siendo 200km entre ir y volver. Pensando en lo que comentas mas arriba, si es verdad que cuando las resistencias se estropean, se van por arriba o se queman. Y estas, las que nos ocupan estan mas bien justo en el limite. Así que igual tienes razón y no es ese el problema.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 25, 2022)

Claro, cuando encuentras una resistencia de 100 Ohms que mide 100K es fácil deducir que su valor a incrementado. Ahora bien, si la encuentras con un valor un poco más bajo ahí ya te queda la duda de si salió así de fábrica o cambió su "morfología interna".


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 25, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> No te creas, he visto varias que se han corrido de valor hacia abajo.
> Lo que nunca vamos a poder saber es si con ese valor salieron de fabrica, o si el tiempo y le uso provocaron que se modifique ese valor, y lo otro es que tampoco sabemos si es realmente la causa del problema, hasta no cambiarlas por unas que tengan el valor correcto.


Cierto, muchas gracias por compartir vuestro tiempo conmigo, ahora, tengo que salir, Gracias. Mañana seguimos,....si os apetece.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 25, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Por otro lado se supone que si las marcan para un 2% de tolerancia sera porque así se requieren. Es que si no, pienso que no tendria sentido. Pero vamos, solo es mi humilde opinión.


La *tolerancia* es una medida probabilística que de ninguna manera "encajona" el valor de la resistencia entre dos límites fijos. Dada una cierta distribución de probabilidad, lo que significa es que la mayor parte del lote producido va a estar dentro de ese 2% pero va a existir un porcentaje relativamente menor de componentes que exceden el 2% de error, en mas o en menos, así que la desviación de 6 K que tenes medida no es nada que suponga una resistencia fallada.


----------



## J2C (Feb 25, 2022)

.



Perdón que me meta



Y si colocas una resistencia de 10K ó 15K 1/4W en serie con la que tienes para probar?



Digo, no se, me se ocurre


Salu2.-


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 25, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensare en ello.


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 25, 2022)

Ojo que Dosmetros ya había levantado la duda en otro post y recupero acá: ¿ Que tolerancia posee tu multímetro en la escala de resistencia para ese valor ?. Tal vez el error en la medición sea de usuario y no de componente.

Busca otras resistencias de precisión en esa placa (del orden de los cientos de KOhms), si es que hay, mide y compara si el error persiste. Lo idea es tener otro multímetro o resistencia de precisión confiable para saber el error del multímetro.

Yo también veo raro que el problema venga de la resistencia con ese valor.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 26, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, buena tardes a todos. Siguiendo con el tema de las resistencias, quizás todos tengáis razón. Lo que ocurre es que viendo que en la hornilla del otro tema "Gelect/Atec IH-H213T" el problema E4 venía dado por una resistencia, "no se especificaba cual era el problema de esa resistencia, quemada, desvalorizada o abierta, y si lo hicieron no me di cuenta" la R29 de 750K. He pensado que por "simpatía" bien podría ser el mismo problema, en este caso R32 de 820 K.
Voy a probar la idea del compañero J2C: Tengo una resistencia de 1/4 que mide 22 K, que puesta en serie con la 796 K, me da una resistencia de 818 K, haciendo esta pequeña chapucilla, puedo comprobar si ese es el problema, y si no es, seguiré buscando. En cuanto lo haga os comento. Gracias a todos por participar. Feliz fin de semana.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 28, 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos, salvando franjas horarias, espero que hayáis disfrutado del fin de semana.
Bueno pues, mi gozo en un pozo, no era culpa de esas resistencias, las he puenteado en serie y el problema persiste. Así que las he vuelto a dejar como estaban.
Las luces rojas que se reflejan en el cazo no son de la cocina, lo digo para que no despisten a nadie, "no vayan a pensar que es un reflejo de la Bobina de Inducción". Volveré a comprobar todos los componentes.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 28, 2022)

> Voltaje excesivo o
> insuficiente transitorio
> (mensaje de error "E3" o "E4")


Desde aquí; Solución De Problemas - Ambiano IK 4017 User Manual [Page 61] | ManualsLib


----------



## GSXRK6 (Feb 28, 2022)

Buenas noches, compañero DJ T3. Gracias por molestarte en conseguir el libro del usuario. Había leído esa pagina, pero por desgracia no me aclara prácticamente nada. Como voy a dejar que se enfríe un aparato que todavía no se ha calentado? En este caso, no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 1, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Desde aquí; Solución De Problemas - Ambiano IK 4017 User Manual [Page 61] | ManualsLib


Voy a hacer un seguimiento de todos los componentes, de momento todas las resistencias, mas tarde envio lecturas y valores.



DJ T3 dijo:


> Desde aquí; Solución De Problemas - Ambiano IK 4017 User Manual [Page 61] | ManualsLib


Pongo estas fotos por si queréis saber como van ubicadas, he empezado por las que están en la parte inferior izquierda y van correlativas a la misma altura hasta la derecha, como trazando líneas trasversales hasta llegar a la parte superior.

Nº -  VALOR - VALOR MEDIDO Y COLORES DE CADA UNA

R06-   10K-     9,72K,       Marrón, Negro, Naranja, Oro,                  5%
R07-   47Ω-    46,3Ω,       Amarillo, Lila, Negro, Oro
R32-   820K-   805K-2W, Gris, Roja, Negra, Naranja, Roja,                2%
R16-   2,6K-    2,59K,        Roja, Azul, Negra, Marrón, Marrón
R14-   3K-      2,9K,           Naranja, Negra, Negra, Marrón, Marrón,  1%
R02-   1K-      0,998Ω,       Marrón, Negro, Negro, Marrón, Marrón
R18-   24K-    23,90K,       Roja, Amarilla, Negra, Roja, Marrón
RO1-  10K-     6K,             Marrón, Negro, Naranja, Oro--------------------------------
R10-   12K-    10,29K,       Marrón, Rojo, Negro, Rojo, Marrón
R09-   62K-    17,20k,       Azul, Rojo, Negro, Roja, Marrón----------------------------
R08-   7,5K-    5.0K,          Lila, Verde, Negra, Narrón, Marrón-------------------------
R12-   1K-       0,975Ω,      Marrón, Negro, Rojo, Oro
R13-   1K-       0,975Ω,      Marrón, Negro, Rojo, Oro
R27-    2k-      1,835k,       Rojo, Negra, Negra, Marrón, Marrón
R22-    5,1k-    5,06k,         Verde, Marrón, Negra, Marrón, Marrón
R21-    21k-     23,9k,        Roja, Marrón, Negra, Roja, Marrón
R39-    5,1Ω-    5,7Ω,         Verde, Marrón, Oro, Oro
R24-    10k-      9,61k,       Marrón, Negra, Naranja, Oro
R25-    200Ω-   191Ω,        Rojo, Negro, Marrón, Oro
R20-    1k-        0,975Ω,     Marrón, Negro, Rojo, Oro
R23-     1K-       0,968Ω,     Marrón, Negro, Rojo, Oro
R26-     5,1K-    3,5K,         Verde, Marrón, Roja, Oro----------------------------------
R17A-   820k-   812k,        Gris, Rojo, Negro, Naranja, Marrón
R15-     200Ω-  195Ω,        Roja, Negra, Marrón, Oro
R34-     12k-     10K,           Marrón, Rojo, Naranja, Oro---------------------------------
R17-     820k-    811k,         Gris, Rojo, Negro, Naranja, Marrón
R30-     22Ω-     21,6Ω-3W Rojo, Rojo, Negro, Oro, Negro
R04-     820k-    733k,         Gris, Roja, Amarilla, Oro--------------------------------
R19-     820K-    803k-2W,  Gris, Roja, Negra, Naranja, Roja
Todo son valores medidos en placa. Las que al final tienen líneas de guiones, son las que tienen valores mas dispares, esas las tendré que sacar "o levantar una pata" y medirlas por fuera. Si a alguien le hace falta aquí tiene el valor y el lugar de cada resistencia.

La resistencia


GSXRK6 dijo:


> RO1- 10K- 6K, Marrón, Negro, Naranja, Oro--------------------------------------------  - Desoldada y medida 9,71K


   R09- 62K- 17,20k, Azul, Rojo, Negro, Roja, Marrón----------------------------Desoldada y medida 61,9K
   R08- 7,5K- 5.0K, Lila, Verde, Negra, Marrón, Marrón-------------------------  Desoldada y medida 7,44K
   R26- 5,1K- 3,5K, Verde, Marrón, Roja, Oro------------------------------------  Desoldada y medida 4,92K
   R34- 12k- 10K, Marrón, Rojo, Naranja, Oro-----------------------------------  Desoldada y medida 11,06K
   R04- 820k- 733k, Gris, Roja, Amarilla, Oro------------------------------------  Desoldada y medida 814K
La única resistencia que media por encima de su valor, la resistencia R21, que debería medir 21K, medida en placa, media 23,9 Roja, Marrón, Negra, Roja, Marrón, medida fuera de placa mide 23,9K.
¡Alguien piensa que esta resistencia podría ser la culpable del mal funcionamiento?. Por esta noche lo dejo, mañana mas. Gracias y buenas noches.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 1, 2022)

En laboratorio, el fabricante toma las medidas de los componentes en ambientes de temperatura, humedad y presión barométrica controladas y estabilizadas. Para las resistencias, la temperatura estándar de medición es de 20ºC. También los instrumentos de medición son situados dentro del recinto de medición, bajo las mismas condiciones a las que se encuentran situados los componentes objeto de esas mediciones.

Según podemos observar en tus resultados, pareciera que, por lo menos la temperatura ambiente, se situó ligeramente por debajo del estándar, por ello, los resultados son ligeramente menores a lo indicado. Nada preocupante, por cierto y en muy buena forma.

CONCLUSIÓN: El problema no se debe a resistencias dañadas ni alteradas, como ya se ha mencionado.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 2, 2022)

Estos son todos los condensadores de la placa, he empezado por los que están en la parte inferior izquierda y van correlativos a la misma altura hasta la derecha, como trazando líneas trasversales hasta llegar a la parte superior.
Primero los Cerámicos, luego los Electrolíticos y finalmente los MKP, tomados de la misma manera. Los he puesto de esta manera para que sea mas fácil ubicarlos.
De momento solo están comprobados los MKP, el resto son sus capacidades según fabrica.  A ver si mañana puedo ampliar información. ahora tengo que salir. Gracias a todos, buenas tardes.

CERAMICOS

C09- Poliester Verde.............821=820pF
C08- Ceramico....................221=220pF 
C02- Ceramico....................102=  1nF
C25- Ceramico....................104=100nF
C24- Ceramico....................104=100nF
C03- Ceramico....................104=100nF
C14- Ceramico Alto Voltaje.......102=  1nF - 2KV,  da 1043pF
C26- Poliester Verde.............223= 22nF
C13- Ceramico....................103= 10nF
C27- Ceramico....................104=100nF
C17- Ceramico....................104=100nF
C21- Ceramico....................104=100nF
C15- Ceramico....................104=100nF

ELECTROLITICOS

CE04-  10uF
CE01- 2,2uF
CE18- 100uF
CE29- 100uF
CE10- 100uF
CE11- 100uF
CE28- 100uF
CE20-   1uF
CE19-  10uF

MKP

C01- MKP, de   4uF-(J= 5%), 400V y mide 3,910uF, esta ok.
C04- MKP, de  10uF-(J= 5%), 400V y mide 9,880uF, esta ok.
C05- MKP, de 0,3uF-(J= 5%), 400V y mide 0,296uF, esta ok.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 3, 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos, "saltando franjas horarias". He desoldado y medido todos los condensadores, Todos están bien, con valores muy cercanos a los anunciados por el fabricante. Solo hay un par de cerámicos de 100nF, que están un poco por debajo 80nF uno y 86nF otro, teóricamente tienen una tolerancia del 10%.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 3, 2022)

Te sugiero que levantes el esquema de ese circuito y vayas revisando con lupa o microscopio, todas las soldaduras, en especial las de la parte de potencia.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 3, 2022)

Hola compañero mcrven: No entendí muy bien a que te refieres con levantar el esquema de este circuito.
Por otra parte, no tengo microscopio, pero si una lupa potente para revisar las pistas, de echo las he estado revisando pero no veo nada anormal. Gracias.
Revisare los diodos, seguiré con la inspección de componentes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 3, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> No entendí muy bien a que te refieres con levantar el esquema de este circuito.


Se refiere a sacar el esquema del circuito, lo que llamamos ingeniería inversa, ir dibujando todos los componentes y la forma en que están conectados entre sí.

Por otro lado, en la "guía" (el 99% de las veces no sirve de nada) de posibles problemas del manual indica posible elevada tensión... ¿qué tensión de red hay en las tomas?


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 3, 2022)

Hola compañero Pinchavalvulas:  220V


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 3, 2022)

Mas bien baja, la última vez que medí me daba 235V.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 3, 2022)

Recién medida 226V


----------



## mcrven (Mar 3, 2022)

Revisa la soldadura que se ve dentro del circulo rojo. No parece que esté muy bien que se diga...


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 3, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Te sugiero que levantes el esquema de ese circuito y vayas revisando con lupa o microscopio, todas las soldaduras, en especial las de la parte de potencia.





mcrven dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 278877
> 
> Revisa la soldadura que se ve dentro del circulo rojo. No parece que esté muy bien que se diga...


Gracias, compañero mcreven: Mañana, le echaré un vistazo y la resoldare.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 4, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Gracias, compañero mcreven: Mañana, le echaré un vistazo y la resoldare.


Bueno, soldadura revisada, teóricamente OK, pero para asegurar, resoldada.
Siguiendo con los componentes, hoy le ha tocado a los Diodos.
   DIODOS
Siguiendo el mismo procedimiento, y empezando por la parte inferior izquierda de la placa encontramos el diodo Zenner, marcado en placa como ZD2 de 18V, mas arriba aproximadamente a media placa le sigue el D7...
ZD2- de 18V, pegado al IGBT,--sin fugas. OK
D7-  UF4007, -------------------sin fugas. OK
D11- UF4007, ------------------sin fugas. OK
D8-  BYV26C, -------------------sin fugas. OK
D3-  1N4148, pegado al Relay,-sin fugas. OK
D1 L-1N4007, pegado al Relay,-sin fugas. OK
D6-  1N4007,--------------------sin fugas. OK
D4-  1N4007,--------------------sin fugas. OK
Todos los DIODOS comprobados y teóricamente OK.
Me estoy quedando sin opciones.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 5, 2022)

Cito al compañero mcrven, que me dijo: Te sugiero que levantes el esquema de ese circuito.
Gracias por la sugerencia, compañero mcrven: Pero muy a mi pesar, no me siento capacitado para poder hacerlo.
Bueno después de haber desmontado, comprobado y resoldado, la mayor parte de los componentes y de comprobar soldaduras, he vuelto a montarlo, "para ver si se me aparecía La Virgen". Y pues bueno, como cabía esperar, no ha sido así.  Lo he encendido y ha funcionado durante 5 segundos y ha vuelto a salir el error E4. Volveré a desmontarlo y comprobare los tres transistores SS8050, ya os comentare.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 6, 2022)

Por las dudas, mira en la placa principal, que no tenga algo quemado, fuera de valor o con soldaduras frias.
Quizas el problema reside en la parte que sensa


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 7, 2022)

Hola compañero DJ T3: No veo nada quemado, el 95 % de los componentes han sido desmontados y medidos fuera de placa, no parece que hay ninguno tan mal, las únicas que no han sido resoldadas, "pero si comprobadas" son las bobinas y los Jampers.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Por las dudas, mira en la placa principal, que no tenga algo quemado, fuera de valor o con soldaduras frias.
> Quizas el problema reside en la parte que sensa


Quizás el problema reside en la parte que sensa:
Me acabo de dar cuenta y me siento enfadado conmigo mismo por este desliz.
Resulta que pensaba, que cuando había comentado el desmontaje del IGBT, H20MR5, también había comentado, que había debajo y pegado a el, con pasta disipadora, un Termistor de cristal "muy parecido externamente si no igual, al que había junto al Termofusible, (el que había junto al Termofusible era de 107K) ". El pegado al IGBT, H20MR5, medido en la placa daba una lectura de 5,3K, y medido fuera de la placa, tenia una resistencia de 6,5K.
Esta claro que queriendo describirlo se me paso, hubiera jurado que lo había comentado, pero repasando el tema del desmontaje del IGBT, H20MR5, no aparece nada al respecto, veo que al final no lo comente, por lo que tengo que pediros disculpas. 
De todas maneras, no creo que ese Termistor sea el culpable ya que hay Termistores de esa potencia, y en la placa no había escrita, ninguna referencia a su potencia.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 7, 2022)

También (pienso) puede que se haya quedado tocado el micro o lo que sea que hace las diferentes funciones de la placa.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 7, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> También (pienso) puede que se haya quedado tocado el micro o lo que sea que hace las diferentes funciones de la placa.


No creas que no lo he pensado mas de una vez. pero bueno, voy a comprobar como último recurso, los transistores que quedan, pero fuera de la placa, SS8050, y os digo.
Bueno señores, hay que ver como son las cosas, medidos en la placa los tres daban unas medidas similares, sin embargo, al desmontar el primero, el marcado como, Q2, esta fundido, no exteriormente, pero si internamente, no da ningún tipo de medida. Mirando la placa con detenimiento, los tres están interconectados, por eso todos me daban una buena lectura. También he desmontado el Q5, para asegurarme que no me pasara lo mismo de antes, pero el Q5, esta OK. He medido el Q3, solo en la placa y también esta OK. Así que ahora, solo queda conseguir uno igual, montarlo y probar otra vez.  Es mas que probable que el problema sea ese. Pero vamos a ser cautos y vamos a esperar a la prueba final una vez montado.  Ahora voy a comer algo, después mirare entre mis reciclados si tengo alguno igual o equivalente. Gracias.


----------



## analogico (Mar 7, 2022)

De todos modos , si la placa tiene otro 8050 comprueba el orden de las patas , por que aún si encuentras otro 8050 puede tener las patas en otro orden.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 7, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> de todos modos  si la placa tiene otro 8050
> comprueba el orden de las patas
> 
> por que aun si encuentras otro 8050 puede tener las patas en otro orden


Hola, gracias por participar, en la placa estan marcadas las patas y todas coinciden. Emisor a la izquierda, Base en la pata central y Coletor a la derecha.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2022)

Distintos fabricantes del mismo transistor cambian el orden de las patas !

¿ Por que mis _transistores_ TO-92 tienen las _patas_ en _distinto_ orden ?​


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 8, 2022)

Bueno, he estado buscando entre todos los reciclados y no he encontrado ninguno igual, ni tampoco compatible, mañana llamare a la tienda a ver si se puede conseguir. Buenas noches a todos.
Hola, buenos días a todos, salvando franjas horarias. 
He entrado en la pagina de la tienda y he visto que hacen envíos a domicilio por el módico precio de 3 Euros, siempre y cuando, el pedido sea superior a 5 Euros y sea dentro de la misma provincia. He visto que tienen en stock ese modelo de transistor, SS8050. He pedido tres y también he comprado unas alicates pequeñas de punta fina para que la factura fuera superior a 5 Euros. A ver si lo puedo recibir esta semana. Ya os cuento.
Alguien podría decirme, por favor, a quien debo dirigirme para cambiar una errata en el titulo de este tema. La errata en si, esta en el nombre de la placa. La marca es Ambiano y escribí Ambiamo. 
O si alguien que a leído esto, tiene la facultad de poderlo cambiar, que lo cambie directamente. Es que cada vez que abro el tema me abofetea la cara directamente. Si supiera como cambiarlo, lo cambiaria yo mismo, pero no se como hacerlo. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 8, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Alguien podría decirme, por favor, a quien debo dirigirme para cambiar una errata en el titulo de este tema. La errata en si, esta en el nombre de la placa. La marca es Ambiano y escribí Ambiamo.


Denunciá el primer post del tema y en la denuncia pedí que corrijan el error en el título. De esa forma cualquier moderador podrá arreglarlo.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 8, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Denunciá el primer post del tema y en la denuncia pedí que corrijan el error en el título. De esa forma cualquier moderador podrá arreglarlo.


Hecho esta, muchas gracias, compañero Dr. Zoidberg:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> Alguien podría decirme, por favor, a quien debo dirigirme para cambiar una errata en el titulo de este tema. La errata en si, esta en el nombre de la placa. La marca es Ambiano y escribí Ambiamo.



Ambianizado


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 8, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ambianizado


Jajajjajajjajajaja. OK, es un placer saber que ya estoy Desambiamizado


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 9, 2022)

Hola, buenas tardes a todos, ya me han mandado los transistores, los que yo pedí en la tienda, a trabes de la pagina Web, eran los que lleva la placa SS8050 mirados de frente, por donde esta la nomenclatura y según están marcados en la placa, el lado izquierdo es el Emisor, en el centro la Base, y a la derecha el Colector.
Sin embargo estoy hecho un lio, teóricamente son NPN. Los que me han enviado son, S8050, sin prisa pero sin pausa, he montado uno nuevo para probar, y ha vuelto el error 04. Lógicamente me he mosqueado.
Para empezar no me había dado cuenta  que el transistor que sale en la tienda "la ultima foto" marcado como SS8050 es de 25V 1,5A 1W  TO-92 y probablemente es de poca potencia.
2º - Me han enviado un S8050, que ni tan siquiera es el que he pedido. Que buscando información por internet, teóricamente es un transistor PNP. Midiendo el transistor, de Base al Emisor 0,663V y de Base al Colector 0,663V miden lo mismo. Su hFE es de 277. Vamos total un completo desatino. 13 EUROS, He comprado unas alicates que no necesitaba, para que me enviaran unos transistores que no me sirven.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2022)

Debes tomar tester y confirmar ubicación de los pines !


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 9, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Debes tomar tester y confirmar ubicación de los pines !


Midiendo el transistor, la pata común es la central, por lo tanto, Base, según el datasheet del S8050,  izquierda Emisor  y la derecha Colector.
Midiendo el transistor, de Base al Emisor 0,663V y de Base al Colector 0,663V miden lo mismo. Pero según el Datasheet es un PNP. Voy a salir, gracias compañero DOSMETROS: por participar.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 9, 2022)

Mide varias veces de un lado y del otro, me ha pasado que la diferencia de medida han sido muy cercana, pero si o si, una es mayor que otra


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 11, 2022)

Como se puede apreciar en las fotos de mi Tester y con el Tester de un amigo de mi hijo, aunque los valores sean diferentes en los dos Testers, el Emisor y el Colector, miden lo mismo en los dos aparatos. ¿No es ya de por si bastante difícil la electrónica, para que encima, los fabricantes de componentes nos lo pongan aun mas difícil.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 11, 2022)

Bueno, en realidad nunca he entendido como muchos saben diferenciar entre colector y emisor, pues a mí también la mayoría de las veces me dan medidas exactamente igual entre base - colector y base - emisor.
Es tan así que me resulta raro cuando dan diferentes medidas. Quizás sea por el aparato de medida. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 11, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad nunca he entendido como muchos saben diferenciar entre colector y emisor, pues a mí también la mayoría de las veces me dan medidas exactamente igual entre base - colector y base - emisor.
> Es tan así que me resulta raro cuando dan diferentes medidas. Quizás sea por el aparato de medida. 🤷‍♂️


Pues a mi, es la primera vez que me pasa, o al menos la primera vez que soy consciente de ello, que yo recuerde siempre ha habido, o he visto, una pata que mide un poco mas que la otra "hablando de Emisor, Colector se entiende"


----------



## J2C (Mar 11, 2022)

.





El *MT-1250* tiene la posibilidad de medir hfe de los transistores, y tiene dos posiciones para seleccionar NPN ó PNP


Seria una buena idea probar ahi, ya que no habrá dudas de cual es el E ó el C !!!




Salu2.-


----------



## analogico (Mar 11, 2022)

Como dije mide otro 8050 de la placa  para referencia, no hay que confiar ni en las marcas, las letras, ni en los colores,
ni siquera que el trasistor sea nuevo, siempre se mide primero.
Busca en el reciclaje, es un transistor de uso "comun" debe haber alguno parecido aunque tenga otro encapsulado


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 11, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola compañero J2C: Gracias por participar. ahora que lo dices ya la había medido. Su hFE es de 277 y la midió como NPN.
Se me había casi olvidado que compre una pequeña maravilla llamada TC-1 que es un chivato magnifico.
¿Entonces que pasa, que tampoco se puede confiar en los Datasheet? Joder, que marrón. Bueno pues, ajo y agua.
De todas maneras, si no funciona, pienso que será, porque es de 25V y no de 40V como se supone, que debería ser.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 11, 2022)

GSXRK6 dijo:


> ...
> ¿Entonces que pasa, que tampoco se puede confiar en los Datasheet? Joder, que marrón. Bueno pues, ajo y agua.



Los parámetros reportados en Hojas de datos son tomados en laboratorios bajo estrictos controles del entorno y estándares.

No puedes pretender que tus mediciones den resultados iguales a las Hojas de Datos. Menos aún sabiendo que has adquirido ese componente en una tienda que, ni siquiera sabe de donde lo sacaron los distribuidores. A las tiendas, lo único que les importa es "Cuanto Cuesta" y "Cuanto Cobran" por venderlo a sus clientes.

Según tu hoja de datos, el Hfe de ese transistor, puede estar ente 85 y 300. Si leiste Hfe = 277 y esto fuese verdad (Lo DUDO), te puedes considerar afortunado. De transistor a transistor puede variar del cielo a la tierra, ya que, las piezas que están ajustadamente dentro de los parámetros, se seleccionan y separan, para venderlos a los fabricantes exigentes que pagan muy bien esos productos. Lo que logramos comprar en tiendas, siquiera se acercan a los parámetros anunciados en las Hojas de Datos.
El voltaje de ruptura C-E, quizás no tenga tanta importancia. Solo dependerá de la tensión presente en el circuito donde se encuentre instalado.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 12, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Los parámetros reportados en Hojas de datos son tomados en laboratorios bajo estrictos controles del entorno y estándares.
> 
> No puedes pretender que tus mediciones den resultados iguales a las Hojas de Datos. Menos aún sabiendo que has adquirido ese componente en una tienda que, ni siquiera sabe de donde lo sacaron los distribuidores. A las tiendas, lo único que les importa es "Cuanto Cuesta" y "Cuanto Cobran" por venderlo a sus clientes.
> 
> ...


Hola compañero mcrven; Compre tres, los otros dos dan medidas similares de hFE, 271 y 278.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 12, 2022)

Para mi y creo que otros también... tu problema nada tiene que ver con componentes dañados ni alterados.
Vuelvo y repito... Levanta el diagrama de ese aparato, al menos para tratar de verificar el área que podría contener el problema.
¡¡¡ Pregunto Yo !!!

¿Esa cocinilla es para 220V? La pregunta surge del hecho de ver el la placa indicados lops bornes de entrada como *L* y *N ; *debería poner L1, L2 siendo para 220V.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 12, 2022)

No... todos los aparatos que he visto, en las conexiones a la red, tienen la indicación de N y L.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 12, 2022)

Oiga asté, Don Pincha... que en el manual de instrucciones indica Voltaje nominal 120 VAC.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 12, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Oiga asté, Don Pincha... que en el manual de instrucciones indica Voltaje nominal 120 VAC.



Me extrañaba que estando en España le regalaran algo que funciona a 120V


GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes, me regalaron esta placa de inducción que no funcionaba,


----------



## mcrven (Mar 12, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 279285
> Me extrañaba que estando en España le regalaran algo que funciona a 120V



Puesss... bajé un manual y por ningún lado menciona eso que usted me muestra. Claro que siendo ese el caso, estará bien. Lo que no puedo entender es en qué se diferencian...


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 12, 2022)

En Argentina se trabaja normalmente a 220Vca (redondeando), y en su momento o incluso alguno que viajó al exterior trajo algun equipo para redes electricas de 110Vca (redondeando).

Los que son de acá, sabrán que los módulos Technics, o son 100% 110Vca, o ya le incorporaron o reemplazaron el auto-transformador/transformador respectivamente al ingresar al pais.

Asi que no es de extrañar que hayan equipos de cualquier índole, con un voltaje diferente al de su país.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 12, 2022)

Claro, precisamente los Technics tenía que tener cuidado de elegir el código adecuado (mi primer taller era servicio oficial de Technics/Panasonic) para que me mandaran el transformador de Europa y no el de USA u otro país.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 13, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> ¿Esa cocinilla es para 220V? La pregunta surge del hecho de ver el la placa indicados lops bornes de entrada como *L* y *N ; *debería poner L1, L2 siendo para 220V.


Hola, buenos días a todos, disculpad que no haya contestado antes. Compañero mcrven:  Si, la cocinilla es de 220V y en cuanto  a la L = Línea y la N= Neutro, y creo que en la mayoría de los aparatos que he visto por estos lares es así.  
.


mcrven dijo:


> Oiga asté, Don Pincha... que en el manual de instrucciones indica Voltaje nominal 120 Vo mismo
> Lo mismo pensé yo cuando busque información por la red, por lo visto, también las hay a 110V


Hay que recordar que ahora en España la "Corriente" es de 220V pero hace "unos pocos años..." era de 110V. No estoy seguro, pero puede, que todavía haya algún  pueblo con ese voltaje.
En casa de mis padres todavía hay un par de trasformadores de 110-220V.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 13, 2022)

Pues bien, aclarado el misterio... Ahora bien, te sugiero hagas uso del e-mail o teléfonos del service y verifiques, si ocurre el milagro y te suministran el manual de servicio o, en su defecto, al menos el esquemático.


GSXRK6 dijo:


> Hola, buenos días a todos, disculpad que no haya contestado antes. Compañero mcrven:  Si, la cocinilla es de 220V y en cuanto  a la L = Línea y la N= Neutro, y creo que en la mayoría de los aparatos que he visto por estos lares es así.  Ver el archivo adjunto 279303
> .
> 
> Hay que recordar que ahora en España la "Corriente" es de 220V pero hace "unos pocos años..." era de 110V. No estoy seguro, pero puede, que todavía haya algún  pueblo con ese voltaje.
> En casa de mis padres todavía hay un par de trasformadores de 110-220V.



Por ese motivo es que te pedí aclarar el punto. Sabiendo lo que comentaba DJ-T, me pregunté si podría haberse dado el caso... 
En Europa el estandar era 220VAC / 127VAC. Ahora, según comentan los paisanos europeos (No digan *europeos,* decía un amigo; que eso huele muy mal... mejor digan euroVientos...) y solo queda el suministro a 220VAC.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 13, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Pues bien, aclarado el misterio... Ahora bien, te sugiero hagas uso del e-mail o teléfonos del service y verifiques, si ocurre el milagro y te suministran el manual de servicio o, en su defecto, al menos el esquemático.


No he encontrado nada en la red, ni de esquemático ni manual de servicio. Si te fijas en la etiqueta identificativa es un producto "Made in China". De todas maneras, sigo pensando, que en cuanto consiga el transistor de 40V, el problema se solucionara. Puesto que los he comprado en la tienda eran de 25V.
He localizado este transistor en una una tienda de Madrid, Electrónica Embajadores. Lo que ocurre es que los tres transistores valen 3 euros y el envío es de 20 Euros, "madre mía saldrá mas caro el collar que el perro".


----------



## mcrven (Mar 13, 2022)

Eso del voltaje del transistor no va solucionar tu problema. Esa tensión es meramente referencial para ese parámetro. No hay precisiones allí, ese es el que estaba en el cajón de partes, cuando ensamblaron y ese es el que se puso...
Todo lo de tu equipo apunta al procesador dañado o, la programación del mismo alterada.
Por eso es que hemos insistido en que levantes el diagrama... ahora te sugiero levantes el teléfono y te comuniques con el service, para saber si te lo pueden suministrar...


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 13, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Pues bien, aclarado el misterio... Ahora bien, te sugiero hagas uso del e-mail o teléfonos del service y verifiques, si ocurre el milagro y te suministran el manual de servicio o, en su defecto, al menos el esquemático.
> 
> 
> Por ese motivo es que te pedí aclarar el punto. Sabiendo lo que comentaba DJ-T, me pregunté si podría haberse dado el caso...
> En Europa el estandar era 220VAC / 127VAC. Ahora, según comentan los paisanos europeos (No digan *europeos,* decía un amigo; que eso huele muy mal... mejor digan euroVientos...) y solo queda el suministro a 220VAC.


No mezclar la política con la electrónica, por favor, compañero mcrven: Quiero pensar que tu comentario, no pretendía ser ofensivo, Gracias.


mcrven dijo:


> Eso del voltaje del transistor no va solucionar tu problema. Esa tensión es meramente referencial para ese parámetro. No hay precisiones allí, ese es el que estaba en el cajón de partes, cuando ensamblaron y ese es el que se puso...
> Todo lo de tu equipo apunta al procesador dañado o, la programación del mismo alterada.
> Por eso es que hemos insistido en que levantes el diagrama... ahora te sugiero levantes el teléfono y te comuniques con el service, para saber si te lo pueden suministrar...





GSXRK6 dijo:


> Cito al compañero mcrven, que me dijo: Te sugiero que levantes el esquema de ese circuito.
> Gracias por la sugerencia, compañero mcrven: Pero muy a mi pesar, no me siento capacitado para poder hacerlo.


Que conste que me gustaría, pero mis conocimientos no dan para ello. Gracias.


mcrven dijo:


> Eso del voltaje del transistor no va solucionar tu problema. Esa tensión es meramente referencial para ese parámetro. No hay precisiones allí, ese es el que estaba en el cajón de partes, cuando ensamblaron y ese es el que se puso...
> Todo lo de tu equipo apunta al procesador dañado o, la programación del mismo alterada.
> Por eso es que hemos insistido en que levantes el diagrama... ahora te sugiero levantes el teléfono y te comuniques con el service, para saber si te lo pueden suministrar..


mcreven: Todo lo de tu equipo apunta al procesador dañado o, la programación del mismo alterada.
Si tal como tu apuntas,  es problema del procesador o de programación. Quizás lo deba dejar de lado, puesto que el Hornillo cuesta sobre 40-60 Euros nuevo. Me hubiera gustado dejarlo andando, solo, por la satisfacción personal de haberlo arreglado, que no, por que lo necesite. La verdad es una pena, porque esta en muy buenas condiciones.

El Service,¿en China?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 13, 2022)

Por favor dejen de ser tan subceptibles, va a llegar un momento en que no se podrá hablar ni escribir por miedo a lo que otros quieran entender. 
Es un simple chiste, en España llevamos toda la vida haciendo chistes a costa de otras comunidades, países o estatus y son sólo eso, chistes. Yo no me siento ofendido cuando se hacen chistes de gordos, calvos, disléxicos (sí, lo tengo todo y tardo un mundo en escribir bien a veces) o "lentos", soy el primero que se ríe de mí y conmigo. 
Hay que tener la mente más abierta y no dejarnos llevar por la onda, moda de la indignación y la intolerancia. 

Perdón por el "fuera de tema"


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 13, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Por favor dejen de ser tan subceptibles, va a llegar un momento en que no se podrá hablar ni escribir por miedo a lo que otros quieran entender.
> Es un simple chiste, en España llevamos toda la vida haciendo chistes a costa de otras comunidades, países o estatus y son sólo eso, chistes. Yo no me siento ofendido cuando se hacen chistes de gordos, calvos, disléxicos (sí, lo tengo todo y tardo un mundo en escribir bien a veces) o "lentos", soy el primero que se ríe de mí y conmigo.
> Hay que tener la mente más abierta y no dejarnos llevar por la onda, moda de la indignación y la intolerancia.
> 
> Perdón por el "fuera de tema"


Pues, quizás tienes razón, compañero Pinchavalvulas, a veces no hay palabras mal dichas, si no, mal comprendidas. Gracias.


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 24, 2022)

Hola, buenas noches a todos. Al final, buscando los dichosos transistores SS8050, los encontré en una tienda de Madrid, (por si le interesa a alguien, en Electrónica Embajadores), los de 40V, "los comprados anteriormente en la provincia eran de 25V", también tenían las resistencias de 820K, así que lo pedí . Han llegado esta mañana pero he estado un poco liado y no he podido dedicarle su tiempo. Esta tarde, en cuanto he podido, me he puesto manos a la obra.
He desmontado de nuevo el aparato con una sensación de nerviosismo, porque si funcionaba, pues perfecto, pero si no funcionaba, no iba ha invertir en el, ni mas tiempo, ni dinero. Ya me he encontrado alguna vez con que el problema era del micro, y no había podido solucionarlo.
Una vez desmontada la placa, le he cambiado los tres transistores SS8050 y las dos resistencias de 820K, y he vuelto a montar el aparato, lo he enchufado a la corriente, se han encendido al momento todas las luces y en par de segundos se han apagado, he ido a por un cazo con agua, lo he puesto en lo alto, y lo he puesto ha funcionar... bueno señores, por fin, funciona.
Tengo que decir que, cuando he enchufado las clavijas de alimentación "terminales Fastón" me ha parecido que estaban un poco flojas, "dadas de si" y he pensado que quizás el contacto no fuera lo suficientemente bueno, así que las he apretado con unas alicates y ahora han entrado mas ajustadas. Esto lo digo por si fuera el caso, que el problema del aparato fuera ese y solo ese, no lo creo, pero por asegurarse no se pierde nada.
Dejo aquí la solución a mi problema, por si a alguien le puede servir de ayuda.
Quisiera dar las gracias, a todos los compañeros que me habéis ayudado ha solucionar este problema.
Pinchavalvulas, mcrven, DJ T3, DOSMETROS, Dr. Zoidberg, J2C, analogico, Kawacuba, sergiot, switchxxi, espero no haberme dejado a nadie gracias a todos.​


----------



## mcrven (Mar 25, 2022)

Aleluya pues... ya puedes hacer café en tu cocinilla y... a la salud...


----------



## GSXRK6 (Mar 25, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Aleluya pues... ya puedes hacer café en tu cocinilla y... a la salud...


Sin vuestra ayuda, quizás no lo hubiera conseguido. Gracias y salud.


----------

